# NEED HELP WITH MY 95' 200SX



## 200sx NAguirre (Sep 12, 2020)

I start the car normaly and it runs well! I got a a very strong battery too (Gold)
This is where things are going bad;

signal lights dont work
brake lights dont work
ac dont work
cant roll down windows
gauges on dashboard dont work nor the lights aka dimmers
radio dont work
fog lights dont work
signal lights on dashboard dont work
emergency lights dont work

BUT THE CAR RUNS AND STARTS WELL!???
CAN SOMEONE HELP ME????


----------



## Akina1983 (12 mo ago)

I would like to say that it has some sort of electrical issue but I’d assume you’d already know that lol. I had electrical problems before with my 95 200sx and all I did was put in a new ECU


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

200sx NAguirre said:


> I start the car normaly and it runs well! I got a a very strong battery too (Gold)
> This is where things are going bad;
> 
> signal lights dont work
> ...


With all those components not working, the suspect would be a melted fusible link. There is a fusible link holder box that's near the battery. A melted fusible link can be detected either by visual inspection or feeling with your finger tip. A fusible link is a special type of wire that you might be able to purchase at an auto parts store. For a link to melt, there has to be a short to ground somewhere along the feed lines.


----------

